

Technical papers referred to in Open Source Distributed systems implementations - essessv

Hi,<p>I&#x27;m thinking of creating a reading list of technical papers that were referred while implementing distributed systems software. For example, ZooKeeper uses distributed coordination and is inspired from paxos. Is there a list like this already? 
How do various systems map to published technical papers?
======
sumodirjo
\- [http://the-paper-trail.org/blog/distributed-systems-
theory-f...](http://the-paper-trail.org/blog/distributed-systems-theory-for-
the-distributed-systems-engineer/) \-
[http://highscalability.com/blog/2011/5/31/awesome-list-of-
ad...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2011/5/31/awesome-list-of-advanced-
distributed-systems-papers.html) \- [https://github.com/theanalyst/awesome-
distributed-systems/tr...](https://github.com/theanalyst/awesome-distributed-
systems/tree/master)

~~~
essessv
Thanks

------
hkarthik
Look for a "Papers We Love" meetup in your city and ask questions in that
group. the Github repo is also very useful. Details are here:
[http://paperswelove.org/](http://paperswelove.org/)

Zookeeper was actually inspired by Google's Chubby Lock Service paper, which
is a great paper to check out.

